# Pigeons Show in KY



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I am wanting to think that there is a show in KY, sometime this month.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me for sure? And the day or days if so.

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is one place where shows are listed. 


http://www.pigeoncote.com/shows/shows.html


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

The National Young Bird Show is in Louisville around the middle of October each year. There should be thousands of birds of every breed. Perhaps someone can provide the exact dates.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Hilly  There are a few listings for KY on this page http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm

And becege - the Louisville show is listed there as well (I think it's the one you mean)... contact info. etc. is listed.


----------

